# Coco coir?



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm in the planning stages for a Tom Barr style low tech tank, and I'm now thinking about what I'll be layering under the substrate. I have access to peat, leonardite, worm castings, and much more. But my question is: if the whole point of adding a thin layer of peat is to provide some organic matter beneath the substrate to feed the microbes down there, couldn't I just use rinsed fine-grade coco coir instead?

In terrestrial gardening (and hydroponics), it is becoming well known as a general substitute for peat. It pretty much has all the characteristics of peat, except that it doesn't lower pH the way peat does. So does anyone think I could feasibly substitute the coir for the peat? Coconut coir is much more environmentally friendly than peat. Peat is dredged from millions-of-years-old swamps, whereas coconut is replenished each growing season, without killing trees.

Just wondering aloud...


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

As long as the cap keeps it from floating around the tank I think you will be fine.


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing and I think I started a thread on the coconut a couple weeks ago. I know that it molds pretty quickly when exposed to large amounts of water. I would like to know your results. I have a ton of it because I buy it for my toads.


----------

